#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-22
<dholbach> good morning
<christel> morning lovely (bit delayed thar)
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-23
<dholbach> good morning
<bjaanes> Good morning
<bjaanes> Should not ubuntuonair.com be update? Still says next hangout is 2012-10-17 =)
<bjaanes> And nothing in the calendar =(
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-26
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> so how do I get set up for the onair thingie?
<coolbhavi> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, coolbhavi!
<coolbhavi> JoseeAntonioR, pm?
<JoseeAntonioR> go ahead!
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-22
<apw>  /b sm
<CheeseBurg> Hello?
<CheeseBurg> So no Weekly Vid today then?
<testnickname> good luck ubuntu !
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-23
<factor> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po_YpBh5SvI#t=716
<factor> Design Clinic
<factor> Can I ask questions in here.
<factor> over now
<katie> hi factor , we generally take questions offline and batch them up
<katie> factor, email them to design@canonical.com
<jose> katie: did you do one today?
<jose> seems like not
<katie> jose, yes we did
<katie> it is on youtube already... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po_YpBh5SvI&feature=share
<jose> katie: mind a quick PM?
<katie> jose, feel free to ask any questions on the #ubuntu-design channel
<jose> katie: actually, I'm part of the ubuntu on air team, wanted to check some things with you
<katie> jose, nice to meet you :)
<jose> same here :)
<jose> wanted to know, why is it not embedded at ubuntuonair.com? you can't access or didn't have someone to do it? if so, I can give you access to the wp instance
<katie> popey, is the person who helps us out with setting up the ubuntuonair hangout
<katie> I don't know how to set it up myself, and so don't know why it isn't embedded!
<katie> :)
<jose> popey? anything?
<popey> jose: just forgot
<jose> no worries then :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Weekly Juju Charm Meeting - Speakers: jcastro, marcoceppi
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/23/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Weekly Juju Charm Update - Speakers: jcastro, marcoceppi
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/23/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<ie> is tonight a jb Q&A session??? If yes how can i watch it
<ie> is tonight a jb Q&A session??? If yes how can i watch it
<factor> I guess katie popped on for a bit.
<factor> off to work now.
<factor> back later.
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-25
<ssss> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-20
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-21
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-22
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-23
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> Bye
 * vitimiti is back
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-24
<vitimiti> Hi
<LedM> HELLOW IDIOT TRASHES! SDCARDS O LIXUX ANDRUG PHONE MOUNTED WITH -NOEXEC ON FS TOO? YOU ARE TRASH! MORE DESPREZIBLE AND REPUGNANT CLASS OF TRASH!
<LedM> THIS IS WAR? YOU WILL GET A REFINED WAR!  DAMMNED LOSERS!
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-25
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-10-19
<elopio> good morning.
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-10-20
<manyhands> QUESTION: am i early?
<popey> Slightly.
<tathhu> what
<tathhu> today is THAT day?
<manyhands> tathhu: [y]es
<manyhands> live in 5 minutes
<tathhu> ayyyy
<manyhands> 2 min left
<freeroute> hello :)
<manyhands> hi freeroute  :P
<manyhands> Live stream is starting soon
<freeroute> great. Where will it be? Hangouts?
<manyhands> freeroute: yes, the video is on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<popey> Live soon :)
<manyhands> "soon"
<manyhands> QUESTION: WHERE IS THE CAKE?
<freeroute> manyhands: A: You've been lied to.
<tathhu> ;D
<manyhands> haha :)) teh cake is real
<manyhands> they just don't want to share it with anybody
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<dholbach> bring the questions!
<dholbach> just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<Kivi> Eyo!!!
<dholbach> just like manyhands did :)
<dholbach> ^ above :)
<manyhands> :))
<tathhu> rip my ears
<tathhu> np popey <3
<manyhands> popey: has a strong manly voice
<popey> lulz
<Kivi> QUESTION: Any competitions going on right now?
<tathhu> yeah, will popey shave later than me :o
<tathhu> oh wait
<popey> maybe
<popey> trying to see how long I can go before my wife kicks me out for not shaving
<freeroute> omg lol I forgot to disable uBlock and I was waiting for the stream :D
<tathhu> loll:D
<popey> Get your questions in!
<eLTee> QUESTION: are you Star Wars fans? What are your thoughts on the new trailer?
<dholbach> do you guys have Ubuntu questions as well? :)
<freeroute> well, I'm a Ubuntu minimalist, so I always install Ubuntu minimal expert install. My question I guess would be: Did you guys work on that front as well? If so, what are new features?
<Kivi> QUESTION: Any news on next phone to be released?
<tathhu> QUESTION: how often does rc-proposed break? (I'd like to use music controls before new ota butbutubut..)
<chingao> QUESTION: What is the difference between Ubuntu and Ubuntu MATE? Is it just the desktop environment that is different between the distros?
<tathhu> Kivi, would be cool to see something like padfone :P
<Kivi> QUESTION: My time just freed up; Any projects you guys need help with?
<eLTee> QUESTION: I know this isn't the place for tech questions, but what are your experiences using Bluetooth speakers with Ubuntu laptop or desktop. I haven't had much success. Is it any better on the phone?
<jnxd> chingao: and a few different applications
<manyhands> QUESTION: can we have a click in store with Telegram2 dev? (for science)
<manyhands> QUESTION: how many paid apps are in Ubuntu Store and do you have statistics about how well they sell?
<chingao> jnxd, thanks...I assume for all the Ubuntu flavors the differences between them are the desktop environments and which applications the distro maintainers decide to include as default in each.
<jnxd> popey: there's that wily origami thing
<freeroute> they just casually skipped my question :(
<freeroute> it's ok guys, I'm just going go somewhere quiet :(
 * freeroute goes to cry in the corner
 * mhall119 pats freeroute on the back
<freeroute> ty mhall119 :')
<mhall119> eLTee: I've used BT speaker and headset with my Ubuntu phone, works flawlessly
<freeroute> oh oops
<manyhands> QUESTION: any updates for Ubuntu Store? i have to use third party apps like uappexplorer to discover new apps. app descovery in ubuntu store lacks
<freeroute> I don't think they skipped it yet lol :p
<Kivi> QUESTION: Did Nik90's component store ever lift off?
<freeroute> oh no wait I think they did :(
<tathhu> freeroute, whicxh one?
<chingao> freeroute, preface your question with QUESTION...I see it, but it is buried in the text
<Kivi> QUESTION: How do I add an app to the left quick launch side bar on the phone?
<tathhu> Kivi, open app > open launcher -> long-press app -> pin :P
<Kivi> m
<Kivi> ah
<freeroute> chingao: ah I see
<Kivi> finally :)
<freeroute> QUESTION: I'm a Ubuntu minimalist, so I always install Ubuntu minimal expert install. My question I guess would be: Did you guys work on that front as well? If so, what are new features?
<Kivi> QUESTION: When will you make it easier to change keyboard layouts?
<manyhands> QUESTION: can i change to the rc  proposed channel without losing my installed apps/data
<freeroute> sorry for being a bit late :)
<tathhu> manyhands, yep
<eLTee> mhall119: Thanks! Good to know it is working on the phone!
<manyhands> tathhu: nice!
<Albert> Snappy Ubuntu will be ready in Ubuntu 16.04?will ubuntu 16.04 be the final rolling release that everyone wait for?
<freeroute> QUESTION: If I want the most minimal install of the Plasma desktop (so without the added apps like LibreOffice and Kdenlive), how would I best achieve this (through the 15.10 minimal expert install) ?
<freeroute> (not sure if that's a support question or not though)
<tathhu> freeroute, I *think* you could just install $plasma-metapackage (no idea what it's on ubuntu) which will just install it and stuff
<freeroute> tathhu: yeah as of now I'm not really sure what to install, because at 15.04 there's kde-plasma-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and plasma-desktop as well :p
<tathhu> ;D
<tathhu> kubuntu-desktop is that bloated one :P
<Kivi> QUESTION: Any text to speech or speech to text functionality on the ubuntu phone?
<freeroute> tathhu: well I do have 16gb of RAM, but... I use most of it for Chromium :p
<vitimiti> I'm late, but I'm here now
<tathhu> freeroute, bloated as in all that stuff you didn't want :P
<tathhu> freeroute, doesn't chromium eat your ram anyway? :D
<mhall119> Chrome is worse
<freeroute> ^
<tathhu> blame popey
<tathhu> oh, nsa
<freeroute> eh, not that minimal lol :p
<Albert> QUESTION!!!! Snappy Ubuntu will be ready in Ubuntu 16.04?will ubuntu 16.04 be the final rolling release that everyone is waiting?
<Kivi> QUESTION: I'm thinking of an app... does the highlight that the new unity use, store the currently highlighted text in a text file before it is actually copied?
<freeroute> yeah, definitely not standard :)
<Kivi> yes
<Kivi> oh?
<Kivi> I meant for colemak :/
<freeroute> I'm even looking at Kwin being as my (tiling) WM and doing stuff like that :p
<freeroute> but that's... highly experimental hehe
<tathhu> ... you can switch channel from your phone? f a k
<dragonbite> cool
<Kivi> QUESTION: How do you make a new keyboard layout? All I see is different languages, not a dvorak or colemak option for english alternative to qwerty.
<freeroute> QUESTION: Are there any plans of integrating Android apps for Ubuntu phone similar to what Sailfish OS (Jolla) are doing (I think that's done with Alien Dalvik).
<michelR> QUESTION : with emulator, I have no update when checking via System Settings. To have new versions, I create another device. Is it the only way ?
<Kivi> QUESTION: Is mark and anyone else doing keynotes at the ubuntu online summit?
<freeroute> ah, understood :)
<freeroute> yeah that makes sense
<Albert> I apologize because I reposted question
<Kivi> yes
<Kivi> bah!
<Kivi> done and done
<jnxd> QUESTION: any news on swype-like functionality for keyboard?
<hola> [Question]what is new in 15.10 ??
<uNav_Lover> [QUESTION] There is any plan to install uNav by default?
<dholbach> hola, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes - it's still being written, but you might like it :)
<Kivi> QUESTION: How is Ubuntu Multitasking different from Android or IOS?
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: can you give a mention about LC nominations: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/10/15/loco-council-call-for-nominations/
<Kivi> QUESTION: Is mark and anyone else doing keynotes at the ubuntu online summit?
<dholbach> mhall119, will do
 * mhall119 hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> hugs back! :)
<hola> ty
<freeroute> QUESTION: Is there a page which lists all methods of contribution by skill, be it (programming) language or otherwise documentation skills. If not, do you think it's a good idea to make such a thing so people easily see where they can best contribute to?
<tathhu> bromance is real <3
<tathhu> best and only one?
<mhall119> freeroute: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/
<mhall119> it's not "all methods of contribution" but it's a start
<freeroute> mhall119: oh interesting, that's definitely something similar to what I meant, I'll check it out :)
<dragonbite> USA will change their clocks Nov 1
<freeroute> thanks for the Q&A :)
<popey> Thanks everyone!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch! :-)
<manyhands> o/
<manyhands> \\\\\o/////
<tathhu> <3
<freeroute> \o\
<popey> \o/
<vitimiti> That was nice
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-25
<christy> hi
<danialbehzadi> Hi every body
<sundaram> hello
<diddledan_> oh. it's tuesday
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whos doing the Q&A today?
<popey> myself and dholbach
<dholbach> starting in about 10m
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :)
<CoderEurope> Hi ChloeWolfieGirl :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: Hello :)
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: What does the panel think about the Pirate Party's Uprising in the Icelandic Political system ? https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/iceland-a-land-of-vikings-braces-for-a-pirate-party-takeover/2016/10/23/f1bfe992-9540-11e6-9cae-2a3574e296a6_story.html
<Blue2> QUESTION: What are you saying about the IOT botnet and how will Canonical take it as an opportunity?
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: We need to think of a better HUD question . (?)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: pirate party sounds good tbh
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: I saw something about the hud in a Silo, but IDK if it did anything
<diddledan_> QUESTION: if you were to be asked a question that begins "if you were" which object would you prefer that question propose that you were? :-p
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: Yeah, all about hacking democacy. We need one here.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Alan, when will you run a Ubuntu party for government?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> CoderEurope: Asking the real questions now x'3
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: there all ready is a global Ubuntu political party.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I didn't know it was political?
<CoderEurope> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Party they dont like jews, thou :(
<CoderEurope> should start now :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> HELLOOOO
<sundaram> Hello all
<CoderEurope> REFRESH screens !
<dholbach> go go go! :-)
<dholbach> if you have questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any scope update?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Can we ask questions about trees and bees?
<danialbehzadi> QUESTION: When will we make Ubuntu great again?
<popey> NO TREES
<sundu> Hello all
<popey> TREES ARE BANNED
<popey> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ;-;
<diddledan_> QUESTION: what are you most looking-forward-to for the UOS?
<sundu> hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> danialbehzadi: <3
<diddledan_> QUESTION: are you excited about the live patching system?
<sundu> will unity 8 on 16.10 get regular updates
<popey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Politics is getting more and more like a show, its made in a way which emphasises character and story rather then actual credibility and thoughs, How damaging do you think this is?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any HUD update?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: You can get XMPP in the messaging app but you cant send a message, and can only receive non-encrypted XMPP messages, is XMPP still being worked on and any update for when we’d see an update for the messaging framework?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: This is any HUD update concerning snaps !?!!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SNAPPY!
<CoderEurope> see you in a while crocodile !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will unity 8 have intergreated tree menues in the bar, currently they're sat under the x-[] bar?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Ich bin snappy das kleign crokodil!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will telegram get merged with the messaging app or will they stay stand alone?
<UbuntuLover> QUESTION: Last week one developer showed an Facebook Messenger Client at Google+. He quit developing the app due to some difficulties with the ubuntu emulator, for debugging. What's your thoughts on this... ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will the phone app get VOIP support?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Is there any update about the snappy phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will the music app be a snap?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION; Is there more focus on desktop stuff or still focused on the phone for features?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Have you been playing any new and favourite games on your Ubu phones/tablets ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What are your thoughts on the Nintendo Switch? Do you think it helps people understand the idea of convergence, or damages ubuntu by making the perception of it more normal?
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, music-app snap is WIP, lots of other parts to it :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: With Ubuntu personal, does that ONLY let you install snaps, meaning no debs, flatpaks, etc?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen: Its the convergence app I'm most excited for tbh x'3
<ahayzen> :-)
<UbuntuLover> QUESTION: Any news for dekko notifications, for google accounts?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Where can I get a Snappy Update-able router for home use ?
<UbuntuLover> QUESTIONS: Any news on the implementation of the systems services API (i.e running background services)?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> hero alan :P
 * dholbach hugs danialbehzadi 
<CoderEurope> dholbach: The Ubuntu party already exists - it's just very right wing : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Party
<danialbehzadi> dholbach: Hey Danial. Hugs >:D<
<dholbach> CoderEurope, wow, I'll check that out later on :)
<dholbach> :)
<CoderEurope> dholbach: They do videos similar to the UKIP party.
<dholbach> nuts
<dholbach> before anyone has doubts... the ":)" above was meant for danialbehzadi - I don't want a very right-wing Ubuntu party :)
<sundu> YaY
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: What will the WOW feature be in 17.04?  Taking a guess.  I don't want a we can't tell you yet answer, just a guess, I know you can't tell us offically.
<Blue2> QUESTION: Many people are still bitter because the development of Mir, what are your thoughts?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: I had a dream last night that Canonical partnered with Hewlett Packard (HP) to build a device similar to the HP Slate (tablet). Should I have woken up shouting "When, when when ?", or should I have kept dreaming ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  One day some how, all mobile OSes disappared,  everything byE android, ios, etc, everything but Ubuntu Touch, would the world be a better place?
<sundu> Question: It would be better to release a beta unity 8 only to check with users?
<UbuntuLover> QUESTION: Some weeks ago ubuntu designers created two surveys asking about color scheme and scopes. The delay of refreshing scopes can be related with these surveys?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SOOON :3
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: well the obvious answer is cats there will be cats all over the place chasing after the jumping mice
 * CoderEurope gives UbuntuLover a hug.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> davmor2: Cats are cute
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If you could be an animal what animal would you be?
<CoderEurope> pellican :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: I learnt that chinese water dears exist, these are dears with big massive thangs, what specific type of animal have you learnt about which may have caught you off guard a little?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUSTION: If you had to come back as a sea creature which would you be and why?
<UbuntuLover> QUESTION: If a non-developer-user, nontechnical-user, non-terminal-user, wants to backup his device. How can he achieve that? Almost 2 years later, and no backup option on the phone...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Asteroides came TO ubuntu touch but a good interesting version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also I have five arduboys
<SebthreeBQM10HD> one of each colour :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, are you their number one fan :D ?
<CoderEurope> ChloeWolfieGirl: is a legend !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ehh?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, number one popey fan
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Who is going to UbuCon Europe and will the revolution (UbuCon) be televised ?
<CoderEurope> yes i see terminal.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: Thats me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, yeah :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: HAHAHAHA x'3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Dan's been talkative today but hasn't much talked about Dekko
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> who's dan ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I joined a bit late here?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> danniel hol...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if  got  a Dekko dev, I guess my main question would be....
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Dan Chapman
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what there's a dekko dev on ?
<DanChapman> o/
<CoderEurope> o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> DanChapman: is here x'3 SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Why does Dekko crash at times, after typing up long emails, with weird error messages, and then just lose it all to, since there doesn't seem to be a saved drafts folder or something like that as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if not on the show can answer in irc I guess :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu on the phone run everything and be slicker then competition?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What will we see in the Next OTA, and what do you expect to see in the OTA after that?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Can we have Halloween, easter eggs in ubuntu phone?
<sundu> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu phone os will be installable in low end devices like 1gb Mediatek. When we will get cheap 100 dollar Ubuntu phone? Thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will you use unity as your primary desktop now?
<CoderEurope> sundu - get a nexus 4 & flash it with ubuntu touch.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will the messaging app get converged soon so more people can hack away on it and add new messaging opions to it?
<DanChapman> SebthreeBQM10HD: Hey :-) There were various reasons for why that was happening, mainly it was just really fragile around network state changes while trying send a message. Long story short those should all be fixed now and it's a lot more stable. Also you shouldn't lose the message if it pukes
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What device will you be announcing this Q&A?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> DanChapman, where is drafts?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> DanChapman, I think even with ota 13, still had the issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sometimes
<DanChapman> Oh sorry forgot to say the fixes will be in the next update.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> DanChapman, ota 14 ok?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Did you watch "My parents are aliens" when you where younger?
<DanChapman> SebthreeBQM10HD: possibly... if someone want's to jump in and help me get stuff done :-)
<Blue2> QUESTION: What are you currently at, at Canonical?
<Blue2> *working
<SebthreeBQM10HD> DanChapman, I am not a dev, but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> DanChapman, email client is important, mostly works, except the crashes and uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> DanChapman, where is sent mail saying that ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> DanChapman, I am glad to have most of my emails  being sent using Dekko and that's been moths, and it saying in the signature as well :), but seems a few things are missing or not quite working right ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> such as above
<diddledan_> the stream has just gone potty for me
<Blue2> stream is dead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> diddledan yeah I have lost connnetion to it to at itmes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> thought it was just me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> reloaded like three times already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's lagging etc
<diddledan_> has the IoT botnet awoken again?
<CoderEurope> gotta go bye guys o/
<CoderEurope> bye popey dholbach !
<dholbach> bye CoderEurope
<CoderEurope> hope to see you at UOS !
<CoderEurope> byea
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone eles still on a working screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or it's gone wrong ? for all ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> stream aboev
<sundu> QUESTION: Name of Ubuntu OS after the Z series: :)
<popey> haha
<popey> thanks everyone!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thank you all :3
<sundu> Thank you
<dholbach> have good one everyone - thank you! :-)
<danialbehzadi> Thanks dholbach popey
<Robert____> QUESTION: I would like to move from windows to ubuntu all the PCs in the firm. BUT the problem is that my small business depends strongly on Microsoft Office. Is there any chance that MS Office suite will be available on ubuntu anytime in this life?
<CoderEurope> popey, If you look at the streamed video in the last two minutes of todays broadcast - you'll see they are pretty much a minute out of sinc https://youtu.be/8LWZ3at-zhw?t=56m14s -just a note for future reference :)
<CoderEurope> Not sure what could be causing that ?
<CoderEurope> bye for now :)
<xenomorpheus> Hello. I have been an Ubuntu Touch user for 1.5 years, great stuff. Any news about new OTA before new year? Thanks ;)
<xenomorpheus> Is there a possibility of proper Instagram app on Ubuntu Touch?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-26
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-10-27
<teruelolf> Hola.
<teruelolf_> Buenas.
<marius_> hu
<sergiusens> hello from Argentina :-)
<teruelolf_> Hello.
<Kashtan> Hi.
<openlydeveloped> Hello all (^_^)
<kyrofa> Hey there! Welcome :)
<casmajavi> Hello.
<elacheche> o/
<kenvandine> hello everyone
<casmajavi> hi
<elacheche> We used to meet @ubuntu-tn too :/ But, not anymore :/
<elacheche> Hey folks
<casmajavi> This is my first time here.
<wxl> i can't believe how many people are on the hangout
<casmajavi> Why, too much or just a few?
<elacheche> We will have a Software Freedom Day in 20 days, and we'll try to host a release party :)
<kyrofa> elacheche, awesome!
<casmajavi> elacheche, cool.
<elacheche> Besides some other workshops, last year we had 3 workshops (Docker, Linux Kernel Dev & Lua Gaming Dev) from Ubuntu Tunisia members.. I hope that this year we'll be able to do the same or better :)
<casmajavi> Someone here is from Costa Rica?
<kyrofa> casmajavi, several people!
<casmajavi> Nice.
<elacheche> Hello Costa Rica  folks!
<casmajavi> :-) Where are you from elacheche?
<casmajavi> Sorry, you already tell us.
<elacheche> :D
<casmajavi> Sorry about my english. :-(
<elacheche> No problem! Mine is not perfect too x)
<tsimonq2> Hey :)
<tsimonq2> I don't have a working camera/mic unfortunately, trying to find one...
